

Pranking My Roommate with Targeted Facebook Ads - rock57
http://mysocialsherpa.com/the-ultimate-retaliation-pranking-my-roommate-with-targeted-facebook-ads

======
rocketMonkey
I am thoroughly impressed with the detail and patience of the prank. I can't
lie that I won't try it myself. What's sad though is that for the prank to
work well, there has to be a real possibility of Facebook looking over your
shoulder in a real intrusive way. What we are willing to expose ourselves to
in order to share our life online. ):

